# installation of 2x2 carpet tiles



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I contracted out the carpet install which was 2x2 Shaw Contract Group tiles. Thought I was told installation was supposed to be w/ Shaw 6000 pressure release adhesive-think they're using something different. When installing this type of carpet tile-should it be run over with a carpet roller? If you were installing a tile with a pattern, would you first ask the customer how they would like the pattern run (i.e. all straight or at 90's)?


----------



## Demonseed (Jun 22, 2007)

Carpet tile is installed all arrows the same way, You should use the recommended adhesive, but, wink wink, I won't tell. You do not roll carpet tile, and if it has a pattern, the pattern is usually 4 tiles, running the same direction, The pattern (if you mean there is a pattern within a group of tiles) is very simple with carpet tiles, meaning you won't have to look at the arrows to know you messed up.

Arrive at job, do floor prep, some carpet tiles you must flash the floor, but that is usally C+A, others, prep and snap lines, glue up the floor and get some air movers going. Do not ask for the customers opinion on this, Carpet tile goes the same way, maybe there is an oddball walk off mat that is designed to be quarter turned, that will be in the spec sheet you will find in every box, or should be clearly outlined on the floor plan you receive.

Basic hints, you can roll out the adhesive with paint rollers, instead of trowelling. Since we do pyramid type installs, we just run one length chalk line, and a short horizontal line for a starting point. You have alot of forgiveness with carpet tile over VCT.

other tips, while the glue is drying. pop open all the boxes of tile and put them on dollies, get some of your late clean up done while you are standing around. A prepped and ready job, one guy should be able to do 200-400 Yds of carpet tile in an 8 hour day, me I could do 350-600 yards, but I am an exception. more if I am just doing the field without cuts.

Instead of going back to make cuts for reducers, we cut all doorways 1/4 inch short so you do not have to make the cut after the fact to install reducers, Cut glue and slide them in. If you are anal, and cant figure out a factory edge from a cut edge, have your guys etch arrows into cut pieces, a quick -> or a <-





72chevy4x4 said:


> I contracted out the carpet install which was 2x2 Shaw Contract Group tiles. Thought I was told installation was supposed to be w/ Shaw 6000 pressure release adhesive-think they're using something different. When installing this type of carpet tile-should it be run over with a carpet roller? If you were installing a tile with a pattern, would you first ask the customer how they would like the pattern run (i.e. all straight or at 90's)?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Not all carpet tiles are run one direction. The last Shaw job that I did (which was a 2x2) was supposed to be quarter turned iirc. Yes a pressure sensitive adhesive should be used but it doesn't necessarily have to be Shaw. Ask for a "peach" glue at your local flooring supply house, they'll know what you mean. For large areas I definitely recommend using a short nap paint roller instead of a trowel. Your spec sheet (in or on every box) will give you all the details. You do not _have_ to roll carpet tiles but it is good practice to do so and definitely will not hurt. I would discuss patterning with the customer prior to install but you are the one who should prompt the customer to install it to specs....not let the customer dictate to you a way to do it wrong.


----------

